# qu'est-ce qu'un proxy ?



## boodou (21 Mars 2006)

bonjour, 
je ne me suis jamais intéressé à la question proxy .
pouvez-vous m'expliquez ce que c'est, comment cela fonctionne, quel en est l'utilité éventuelle et comment cela se configure ?
merci !


----------



## hippo sulfite (21 Mars 2006)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> bonjour,
> je ne me suis jamais intéressé à la question proxy .
> pouvez-vous m'expliquez ce que c'est, comment cela fonctionne, quel en est l'utilité éventuelle et comment cela se configure ?
> merci !


 
Voilà quelques explications simples sur les serveurs Proxy :

Introduction à la notion de proxy 

Un serveur *proxy* (traduction française de «_proxy server_», appelé aussi «_serveur mandataire_») est à l'origine une machine faisant fonction d'intermédiaire entre les ordinateurs d'un réseau local (utilisant parfois des protocoles autres que le protocole TCP/IP) et internet. 
La plupart du temps le serveur proxy est utilisé pour le web, il s'agit alors d'un proxy HTTP. Toutefois il peut exister des serveurs proxy pour chaque protocole applicatif (FTP, ...). 





Le principe de fonctionnement d'un proxy 

Le principe de fonctionnement basique d'un serveur proxy est assez simple : il s'agit d'un serveur "mandaté" par une application pour effectuer une requête sur Internet à sa place. Ainsi, lorsqu'un utilisateur se connecte à internet à l'aide d'une application cliente configurée pour utiliser un serveur proxy, celle-ci va se connecter en premier lieu au serveur proxy et lui donner sa requête. Le serveur proxy va alors se connecter au serveur que l'application cliente cherche à joindre et lui transmettre la requête. Le serveur va ensuite donner sa réponse au proxy, qui va à son tour la transmettre à l'application cliente. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




L'objectif étant de cacher un réseau interne (LAN) et ses adresses IP  vis à vis de l'extérieur.


----------



## boodou (21 Mars 2006)

Merci pour cette explication très claire ! 
D'après tes schémas c'est plutôt une configuration utile dans une entreprise.
 Y a-t-il un intérêt à la faire chez soi ? 
Et si oui comment configurer l'onglet "proxys" dans le menu "réseau" des "préférences systèmes" ?
(chez moi il y a deux macs et internet via une freebox en mode routeur)


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mars 2006)

Chez toi autant augmenter la cache de ton navigateur !


----------



## pascalformac (21 Mars 2006)

le seul intérêt d'un serveur proxy pour un particulier est de PARFOIS ( pas toujours ) cacher son IP 

Je dis parfois car il y a plusieurs types de proxys
les proxys transparents ( ils laissent voir l'IP au serveur)
les non transparents ( qui cachent VRAIMENT l'IP)
ce sont ceux là  qu'en géneral on nomme proxies anonymes ou  proxies anonymisants

Il existe des listes de proxies ( changeantes en permanence) et plus ou moins fiables
il y a aussi des testeurs de proxies qui permettent de verifier si l'IP est visible ou pas

Un inconvénient des proxies ( de tous types)
Ralentissent énormément le surf !

A moins d'en avoir un besoin impérieux ou d'être top parano , c'est pas vraiment indispensable pour un particulier en utilisation banale du net


----------



## hippo sulfite (21 Mars 2006)

Je ne vois pas trop d'intérêt à la mise en oeuvre d'un proxy pour un particulier pour plusieurs raisons :

1) Un proxy, pour être efficace doit être placé dans un DMZ (entre deux Fire Wall pour faire simple) ce qui signifie une architecture déjà complexe.

2) Dans le cas du surf, les proxy permettent en outre de mettre en place de politiques sophistiquées de restriction d'accès comme par exemple l'interdiction d'accès à des sites de messagerie ou à des sites à caractère sexuel etc... Si ceci présente un réel intérêt pour une entreprise un particulier peut se contenter d'un simple logiciel de contrôle parental.

3) C'est dans le cas de l'hébergement d'un site WEB sur ton propre réseau qu'un proxy trouve toute son utilité car seule l'adresse IP de ton proxy est visible de l'extérieur protégeant ainsi les autres serveurs de ton réseau.


----------



## boodou (21 Mars 2006)

merci pour vos explications !
Je ne compte pas effectuer une telle installation chez moi, c'est juste que je ne comprends pas les réglages dans les préfs systèmes à ce propos et que je suis du genre curieux :rose: 



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Chez toi autant augmenter la cache de ton navigateur !


 pourquoi ?


----------



## canibal (21 Mars 2006)

Un proxy peut etre très intéressant pour accélérer la navigation.

Ainsi un proxy sert de mémoire tampon en quelque sortes puisqu'il peut, suivant la configation, permetttre de garder en cache des sites que l'on visite souvent.

Ainsi lorsque l'on a un proxy sur son réseau plutot que de fiare des accès distant au site pour visionner des pages web, on réalise une requet sur le proxy qui va regarder dans un premier temps dans son cache si le site requis n'y est pas déjà va vérifier s'il y a une différence entre la date de mise a jour du site et la version qui est sur son disque et renvoyer en intranet le site demandé.

On y gagne grandement en rapidité d'affichage, et les ites sont accessible hors ligne.

S'ils te dit d'augementer la taille du cache de ton navigateur, c'est que ton naigateur fonctionne un peu de la meme façon, il garde toujorus des fichiers temporaires, ceux ci permettent d'éviter de les télécharger chaque fois que tu fais une requete pour visionner une page web, seulement il ne peut pas enregistrer une quantité infini de données et est donc limité en espace disque par le cache dont tu peux modifier la taille.

Voilà voilà pour les explications

Pour ma part je pense que tant qu'a faire d'avoir une petite machine sous linux inutile sur son réseau autant en faire un firewall/proxy ça améliore grandement la qualité d'un réseau.... (reste que pour un réseau de deux machines c'est sur que c'est nettement moins flagrant comme utilité...


----------



## boodou (22 Mars 2006)

Merci canibal 
Alors dans tout ça à quoi correspond l'onglet proxy dans les prefs systemes ?


----------



## canibal (22 Mars 2006)

l'onglet proxy te permet d'utiliser justement un proxy pur accéder a ton site

ainsi plutot que de faire 

mamachine <---------------------------> le serveurweb
@IP  1                                                    @IP 3                     

je  fais

mamachine <---------------> leproxyconfiuré<---------------->leserveurweb
@IP1                                          @IP2                                  @IP3

Ainsi le serveur web a l'impression de communiquer avec le proxyconfiguré donc l'adresse IP est @IP2, et non avec mamachine.
Et si mamachien fait une requete vers un site web distant la requete passera necessairement par leproxyconfiguré qui vérifiera s'il a ou non le site dans son cache, le renverrra directement a la machine (gain de temps) s'il l'a, et fera l'interrmédiaire pour la requete s'il ne l'a pas.

En fait ton champs proxy te permet de saisir soit l'adresse IP de leproxyconfiguré, soit son nom DNS (DOMAIN NAME SERVER) qui fera la correpsondance entre son nom et son adresse IP (ça revient au même)
Voilà monsieur


----------



## boodou (22 Mars 2006)

canibal a dit:
			
		

> En fait ton champs proxy te permet de saisir soit l'adresse IP de leproxyconfiguré, soit son nom DNS (DOMAIN NAME SERVER) qui fera la correpsondance entre son nom et son adresse IP (ça revient au même)
> Voilà monsieur



ok, donc dans la case "serveur proxy" on tape une adresse IP ? Comment défini-t-on l'IP du proxy ?
qu'est-ce que le mode FTP passif ?


----------



## canibal (22 Mars 2006)

Et bien il te faut une machine, que tu configureras en serveur proxy (ne me demande pas comment le faire car l'explxication dépasserait le cadre d'un forum) et tu entres cette adresse.
Sinon tu peux rechercher des adresse de proxy sur google il t'en fourniras, mais tu n'auraas pas tout les services indiqué, tu seras plus dans le cadre d'une protection d'adresse IP ainsi tu seras masqué, mais pas grand chose de plus.
Un vrai proxy est une machine qui va faire offic de filtre entre ton réseau sécurisé et l'internet, dès lors il te faut un machine en plus dont l'adresse IP interne se'ra l'adresse IP a indiquer dans le champs adresse proxy.

Pour le ftp passif, c'est tout aussi simple.
En fait tu vas utiliser une machine distante pour réaliser le transfert ftp a la place de ta machine. Tu ne feras que demander a cette machine faisant office de tampon enter ton réseau sécurisé et l'internet de faire le transfert ftp entre le server ftp distant et ta machine tampon. Toi tu iras consulter les donner sur cette machine tampon et ainsi tu préserveras la sécurité au sein de ton réseau sécurisé....

pfiou pas facile d'etre claire


----------



## boodou (22 Mars 2006)

Merci canibal !
tes explications sont très claires ça y est j'ai compris 
je ne vais pas faire tout cela pour chez moi mais ma curiosité a été satisfaite 
(hop boulet vert !)
à plus sur MacGé


----------

